# Satellite Signal Strength Meter Beep



## havanahjoe (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok so I tried searching and couldn't find any info on this for the HR20 or R15 or H20.

Yesterday I f'd up and moved my dish so I had to re-aling it. It's on a tripod and I had done it just fine earlier with the help of someone downstairs on the phone. Yesterday I was alone in the house and the dog being no help I decided to fire up the signal meters and use the audio feedback. 

To my surprise, I get no audio feedback at all! Is this a glitch in the HR20s? Yes I'm using the RCA output to get the audio and I'm not trying to get it through the optical cable or HDMI (which don't work either but don't expect them to).

I plugged in my DirecTiVo and used that to align the dish but the TiVo is finding a new home as of today so I won't have it in case I need to re-align in the future.

I'm sure the new receivers MUST have the audio feedback. Is there a special way to turn it on? Should it be on as soon as I'm on the signal strength screen? The screen says something like: "pick the tuner you wish to peak and press select". There's only a + and - sign. Most people use only one dish so I don't see the point in being able to switch the audio feedback between tuners.

Anyway. Any suggestions?


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Not an activated feature yet........


----------



## havanahjoe (Dec 15, 2006)

bobojay said:


> Not an activated feature yet........


No kidding! So the audio feedback goes in hand with the other beeps that are not active? :nono:

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Veloce (Nov 16, 2006)

So... lacking this feature essentially makes it impossible to twiddle the dish aiming youself by turning up the TV volume and listening from the roof. This sucks!
C


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Huh?

It is still there.

When you are in the SAT Test Screen...
Chose the option "signal meter" (IIRC, it is the 2nd entry on the options on the lower right side)

It will allow you to pick one tuner, one sat, one transponder and give you the BEEP style test.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine has never beeped.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wmschultz said:


> Mine has never beeped.


It is not in the "default" screen.
You need to go to the 2nd screen... where it shows you just 1 Tuner, 1 SAT, 1 Transponder at a time.

And a "bar" graph showing...

It is also possible that it may not go out over the optical output, and may just be the red/white connections (I'll have to double check that)


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been in the screen where it tells you beep for tuner1 or tuner2, just no beep.

Connected via HDMI.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

All of my R15's have beeped when I go to the proper screen.

Carl


----------



## Veloce (Nov 16, 2006)

No beep here ever. I use hdmi. Sounds lik a definite bug for the list.
Maybe someone who has both hdmi and component can check that out?
C


----------



## isdnmatt (Dec 25, 2006)

No beep hear either. Had to run a long RCA to a flat panel on the roof to align. I tried every output and signal strength combonation, but no beeps regardless.


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

Same here, no audible on screen Earl is talking about and I have HDMI hooked up and RCA stereo to TV, and Optical running to receiver.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmmm... 

Guess, I'll have to double check when I get home.


----------

